
We’re Scientists. We’re Moms. And We Avoid Non-GMO Products - sethbannon
https://medium.com/@BioChicaGMO/were-scientists-we-re-moms-and-we-avoid-non-gmo-products-33bc0aa351a3#.4slbkdmle
======
jstewartmobile
They're also astroturfers.

